
Startup Funding Declines in 1st Quarter 07 - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/4/10/go-big-small-business-funding-review-_-q1-2007/10128/view.aspx
======
yaacovtp
VC bloggers and linkedin.com must be killing their paid subscription based
website. $45 a month for a basic plan and no info for their pro plan. No
wonder their startup funding leads have dried up in 1Q07.

"The Go BIG Network Small Business Funding Review is a comprehensive report,
compiled quarterly, that tracks the detailed capital raising trends and habits
of the startup company and small business community. Requests for funding are
made directly by small business owners and entrepreneurs on the Go BIG
Networks Web site and are made available to angel investors, private equity
investors and venture capital firms looking to fund new businesses. The report
includes the requests for funding made within a given quarter of a year."

------
zaidf
Those data points look so small, I'm not sure what level of correlation this
may have relative to the overall tech funding scene.

~~~
transburgh
I believe it is based on the member base who submit a funding request on their
site (per the bottom of the post).

------
chandrab
Boston is no where listed...which is funny since other surveys say it's second
only to California

~~~
transburgh
Which survey?

------
wschroter
the decline is in the average amount requested, not funding requests as a
whole.

